# AC Schnitzer Type V Forged Alloy Wheels Now in Anthracite



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

*Super-light and stylish:
The new AC Schnitzer Type V Forged Alloy Wheels in Anthracite*



30% weight-saving - lower centrifugal forces - better cornering - and more driving pleasure. All these positive qualities are combined in the* AC Schnitzer Type V forged alloy wheels *in new anthracite finish, in 20 and 22 inch.



Wheels create the connection between the car and the road not just physically but also visually. "So the right ratio of proportions of wheels to body is extremely important", explains AC Schnitzer Chief Designer Michele Viandante. "If the wheels are too small, a car will quickly become long-legged and unstable."

The AC Schnitzer Type V forged alloy wheels however are truly grounded: In diameters 20 and 22 inch - that's more than half a metre - aesthetically they give even the largest BMW vehicles the necessary ground adhesion and fill the wheelarches.



This means, depending on wheel, a weight-saving of almost 44 pounds on the car. Manfred Wollgarten, head of chassis set-up at AC Schnitzer, describes the different driving feel: "44 lbs. unsprung mass less on the car is an incredible amount. The car's handling is immediately perceptibly improved."

The Type V Forged Alloy Wheel is available for the BMW 5 Series, 6 Series, 7 Series, X3, X5 and X6.

The following sizes are available: 20x 9,10 and 22x 9.5,10,11.5.


----------

